# Fulano, sicrano e beltrano



## amistad2008

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Cuidado con AFIM e A FIM
> Afim = tem a ver com afinidade. Fulano y cicrano son afines (tienen afinidad)
> A fim = con ganas de.
> 
> Estou a fim de ir ao cinema esta noite = Estoy con ganas de ir al cine esta noche.
> 
> Muita gente, inclusive nativos do português, se confunde com estas expressões/palavras.


 
Não me leve a mal por te corrigir, Ricardo, mas sicrano se escreve com "S"


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

amistad2008 said:


> Não me leve a mal por te corrigir, Ricardo, mas sicrano se escreve com "S"


Claro, como no ?

Es que en portugués decimos "ciclano", entonces pensé que sicrano también se escribía con "c". También tenemos "beltrano" (fulano, beltrano e ciclano - todos en portugués).

Gracias por la corrección!!


----------



## amistad2008

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Claro, como no ?
> 
> Es que en portugués decimos "ciclano", entonces pensé que sicrano también se escribía con "c". También tenemos "beltrano" (fulano, beltrano e ciclano - todos en portugués).
> 
> Gracias por la corrección!!


 
Em espanhol é: _"Fulano, Zutano y Mengano"_

Mas é em português que estou corrigindo... É Sicrano... veja
Ou será que estou me confundindo??? Sempre que eu dizia Sicrano alguém vinha e me corrigia> "É ciclano".. Agora já não sei mais Seria assunto para un novo tópico?


----------



## Tomby

Eu sempre ouvi fulano, sicrano e beltrano. 
"_Sicrano_: A segunda de duas ou três pessoas mencionadas indeterminadamente, cabendo à primeira o nome de _fulano_, e à terceira, se houver, o de _beltrano_". 
"_Ciclano_: Hidrocarboneto saturado cíclico, como por exemplo, o cicloexano, o ciclopentano". 
Definições tiradas do Dicionário Aurélio.
Em espanhol se correspondem, como disse Amistad2008, com "_fulano_", "_zutano_" e "_mengano_".
Espero que sirva para esclarecer este tema. 
Cumprimentos!
TT.


----------



## Alentugano

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Claro, como no ?
> 
> Es que en portugués decimos "ciclano", entonces pensé que sicrano también se escribía con "c". También tenemos "beltrano" (fulano, beltrano e ciclano - todos en portugués).
> 
> Gracias por la corrección!!



Nunca ouvi *ciclano*. Ricardo, você tem a certeza?
É que eu consultei um dicionário lusitano e outro brasileiro e apenas encontrei *sicrano*.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Gente...estou pasmo !!

Eu tinha como certo que o termo em português era "ciclano", e em espanhol sicrano, mas depois de ver estes "_posts_", estou chegando à conclusão que em português também é sicrano.

Desculpem-me pela confusão que eu formei. Acho que foi um vício de linguagem que adquiri na infância e que perdurou até agora....lamentável, por sinal !!

Por isso adoro este fórum, pois estamos aprendendo sempre, até "sem querer".

Abraço.


----------



## Cielito7

Hola a todos.
Sí Ricardo, tienes mucha razón cuando dices que estamos aprendiendo siempre, yo también estuve muy atenta a lo que decían sobre "sicrano", y ya aprendí un poquito más.
Obrigada


----------



## Mangato

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Gente...estou pasmo !!
> 
> Eu tinha como certo que o termo em português era "ciclano", e em espanhol sicrano, mas depois de ver estes "_posts_", estou chegando à conclusão que em português também é sicrano.
> 
> Desculpem-me pela confusão que eu formei. Acho que foi um vício de linguagem que adquiri na infância e que perdurou até agora....lamentável, por sinal !!
> 
> Por isso adoro este fórum, pois estamos aprendendo sempre, até "sem querer".
> 
> Abraço.


 
Em espanhol *sicrano* numca ouvi. Dizemos *zutano* e também *citano*. E ainda temos um quarto: *perengano*

_fulano, citano o zutano, mengano y perengano_

Cumprimentos


----------



## amistad2008

Mangato said:


> Em espanhol *sicrano* numca ouvi. Dizemos *zutano* e também *citano*. E ainda temos um quarto: *perengano*
> 
> _fulano, citano o zutano, mengano y perengano_
> 
> Cumprimentos


 
citano e perengano.... no sabía que también se decía.

Gracias


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Mangato said:


> Em espanhol *sicrano* numca ouvi. Dizemos *zutano* e também *citano*. E ainda temos um quarto: *perengano*
> 
> _fulano, citano o zutano, mengano y perengano_
> 
> Cumprimentos


Y beltrano, no hay en español ?


----------



## Mangato

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Y beltrano, no hay en español ?


 

Al menos yo nunca lo oí. En el español peninsular creo que no.

Saludos,

MG


----------



## Cielito7

Hola a todos.
Yo tampoco he escuchado decir "beltrano" en español.
Un abrazo.


----------



## coolbrowne

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Y beltrano, no hay en español ?


*Tombatossals* e *Mangato* na cabeça! 
Beltrano => *Mengano*​Não tem erro


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Pessoal.
 
Vejam aqui. (Acho que a Teresa de Beagá vai nos repreender por sair do tópico) 
 
Abraços.


----------



## Vanda

Giorgio Lontano said:


> Pessoal.
> 
> Vejam aqui. (Acho que a Teresa de Beagá vai nos repreender por sair do tópico)
> 
> Abraços.



É só a coitada piscar os olhos que o pessoal sai dos trilhos. Dá vontade de botar o hábito para lavar.
Agora todo mundo discutindo APENAS sobre o título do tópico!


----------



## amistad2008

Giorgio Lontano said:


> Pessoal.
> 
> Vejam aqui. (Acho que a Teresa de Beagá vai nos repreender por sair do tópico)
> 
> Abraços.


 
Perencejo??? Nossa! Agora sim complicou....Nunca tinha ouvido.



Vanda said:


> É só a coitada piscar os olhos que o pessoal sai dos trilhos. Dá vontade de botar o hábito para lavar.
> Agora todo mundo discutindo APENAS sobre o título do tópico!


 
Vanda, não fui eu, hein? Só fiz uma correçãozinha....


----------



## Grekh

Mangato said:


> Em espanhol *sicrano* numca ouvi. Dizemos *zutano* e também *citano*. E ainda temos um quarto: *perengano*
> 
> _fulano, citano o zutano, mengano y perengano_
> 
> Cumprimentos


 
En México no existe "citano". Sólo fulano, zutano, mengano y perengano.


----------



## amistad2008

Grekh said:


> En México no existe "citano". Sólo fulano, zutano, mengano y perengano.


 
Fulano en español??? Cada vez se complica más


----------



## Tomby

amistad2008 said:


> Fulano en español??? Cada vez se complica más


Amistad, é como você disse na resposta #3: _"Fulano, Zutano y Mengano" _e Perengano. Os mais usados são: Fulano e Mengano.
Cumprimentos!
TT.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

amistad2008 said:


> Fulano en español??? Cada vez se complica más


 
Mas Fulano é o cara mais famoso!  

Não tem por quê ser complicado Amistad, é só começar: “Fulano, Mengano...” já depois o pessoal vai entender. Eu nunca tinha ouvido “Citano” por exemplo, mas se alguém falasse dele depois de mencionar ao Fulanão, eu ia saber que é seu irmão também.

Abraços.


M


----------



## amistad2008

Tombatossals said:


> Amistad, é como você disse na resposta #3: _"Fulano, Zutano y Mengano" _e Perengano. Os mais usados são: Fulano e Mengano.
> Cumprimentos!
> TT.


 
É mesmo, Tombatossals ... Me confundi tanto que nem lembrei que fui eu mesma quem escreveu.

Valeu



Giorgio Lontano said:


> Mas Fulano é o cara mais famoso!
> 
> Não tem por quê ser complicado Amistad, é só começar: “Fulano, Mengano...” já depois o pessoal vai entender. Eu nunca tinha ouvido “Citano” por exemplo, mas se alguém falasse dele depois de mencionar ao Fulanão, eu ia saber que é seu irmão também.
> 
> Abraços.
> 
> 
> M


 
Certo, certo... já está anotado.

Valeu


----------

